# Fraternal Greetings



## MSDoxsee (Oct 7, 2013)

Fraternal greetings brethren, 
My name is Michael Doxsee , I am a member of Highland lodge 762 in Fort Wayne Indiana.  I was raised at our old historical fort at an outside degree this May. I consider myself honored to be a part of this fraternity. I have always had expressed interest in the history of Masonry  After 7 year wait between being in the Army and getting a great job where I am at right now, I finally have the time to devote myself to the craft. Since May I have been installed as Senior Deacon, took my York Rite degrees in June and August and installed as warder, and  will be getting my 32nd this Saturday at Fort Wayne's convocation. Also a proud  Member of indiana's Dwight l Smith  lodge of research. 

I hope to meet some good brethern and expand my enlightenment in my footsteps in my journey.

Kind regards
Michael Doxsee

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome, Brother Michael.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 20, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Brother_Bob (Oct 25, 2013)

Welcome brother

My Freemasonry HD


----------

